# Unreceptive



## asdsdf (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know any methods to mate an unreceptive female? She is probably the most nervous mantis ever. She gave me my first winged threat pose, but is pretty willing to do so in any situation. For picture takers, that's great, but for the male, poor him. I'm at attempt number 9. He is pretty cooperative, but she is the total opposite. I've tried feeding her, heating her up, etc. When she's eating, the male does his move, but she turns around, looks at him, and either: 1. Drops the food and runs. 2. Keeps the food but threat poses, or 3. If he does manage to get on, she flicks her wings, and attacks with a newly opened forearm(Lets go of the food with one arm.)......The male, of course, is freaked out and flies/runs away. Also, the female has been mature at least 2 weeks. The male even longer. I normally would just wait longer, but the male doesn't have much longer to live. In fact, I'm expecting him to start weakening any day now, since his brother is already at his death bed. Are there any techniques that makes her more receptive? Thanks.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 11, 2008)

Species?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 11, 2008)

It sounds like you are talking about _Pseudocreobotra_ sp. ( I hope I'm right  )

If it is then you need to wait a couple more weeks. Females of this species, as you have found, are very easily provoked and they hate being mounted by the male !

It also sounds like you are placing the male behind her with a big finger; what would you do if you were the female ?  

Everyone seems to forget the most important thing that needs to be considered when pairing mantids.......they are *ambush predators*. Which scenario sounds the best to you *a)* the female is still and the male is moving or B) the male is still and the female is moving ?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

im no pro but 2 weeks sounds like its just to early for her..give it a week..?then try?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Does anyone know any methods to mate an unreceptive female? She is probably the most nervous mantis ever. She gave me my first winged threat pose, but is pretty willing to do so in any situation. For picture takers, that's great, but for the male, poor him. I'm at attempt number 9. He is pretty cooperative, but she is the total opposite. I've tried feeding her, heating her up, etc. When she's eating, the male does his move, but she turns around, looks at him, and either: 1. Drops the food and runs. 2. Keeps the food but threat poses, or 3. If he does manage to get on, she flicks her wings, and attacks with a newly opened forearm(Lets go of the food with one arm.)......The male, of course, is freaked out and flies/runs away. Also, the female has been mature at least 2 weeks. The male even longer. I normally would just wait longer, but the male doesn't have much longer to live. In fact, I'm expecting him to start weakening any day now, since his brother is already at his death bed. Are there any techniques that makes her more receptive? Thanks.


Jasper, you have done plenty to make her more receptive so if she is not coperating the only other way is waiting. Not every male die young. Try to pair them up in the evening, must be the most romantic time for this species i don't know why  At the mean time, more food, heat, and humidity to the female and pray for the best. Best of luck.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

Rob, I gotta say it, you are amazing! You hit her right on the head, I sent her to him and he has asked me, but I am not knowing!  Yen, it looks like u guess her too!


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 11, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> It sounds like you are talking about _Pseudocreobotra_ sp. ( I hope I'm right  )If it is then you need to wait a couple more weeks. Females of this species, as you have found, are very easily provoked and they hate being mounted by the male !
> 
> It also sounds like you are placing the male behind her with a big finger; what would you do if you were the female ?
> 
> Everyone seems to forget the most important thing that needs to be considered when pairing mantids.......they are *ambush predators*. Which scenario sounds the best to you *a)* the female is still and the male is moving or B) the male is still and the female is moving ?


Well, it's Creobotra. Close.  

My P.ocellata were probably the bravest females ever. Never ran away from my big hand becaus she must think I'm a moving stick or something. Just sat there eating like a pig until he did his thing.

Back to C. gemmatus. The female doesn't notice me, but when the male is moving ever so carefully, she turns around and does one of my orginal post's 3 things.

The female is attracting the male's attention by eating, in my case. The male watches for a while and starts slowly creeping fowards...If he can go unoticed, he hops on, and heck breaks loose. She tries to attack him, or both run away....She actually runs pretty quickly for a fat female....(I fed her at least a dozen blue bottles after her stomach was already bulging....She's so fat her wings don't even close all the way anymore... 0.o)

You won't believe the thoughts that crept into my mind....I remembered a documentary of some South American Indians that would drug ants with alcohol to keep them still.......xD

*Sigh...I hope the male lives for a long time.... Thanks for trying guys.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

She's gonna burst as Yen puts it! I have been trying with my female tonight too. She has had 5 bb and 2 moths, and he is still running and she is still faster than him! :blink:


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 11, 2008)

the women of the insect world, in many cases the real warriors! Female mantids are bigger and faster and cannibalistic to mates in captivity, many female spiders I've heard (black widow for example) eat their mates and are often much bigger than the males. This seems to be the going trend. Always amusing to see the difference between the male and female sizes.


----------

